# 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 "There's no future in time travel&quot

## seppe

Tadaa! A new nitro-sources for 2.6.9-rc2!

Applied patches

```

2.6.9-rc2-nitro1 "There's no future in time travel"

***************************************************

# Start of CK base

from_2.6.9-rc2_to_staircase8.3 | A complete scheduler policy rewrite

schedrange.diff | Infrastructure for more policies

schedbatch2.4.diff | Batch scheduling

schediso2.6.diff | Isochronous scheduling

mapped_watermark4.diff | Lighter caching, very unlikely to swap

1g_lowmem2_i386.diff | Allows 1G ram without enabling highmem 

defaultcfq.diff | Enables the CFQ (completely fair queueing) I/O scheduler by default 

cfq_iosched_v2.patch | Completely Fair Queueing v2

cfq_v2_20040909.patch | CFQ update 

akpm-latency-fix1.patch | Minor latency improvement hack 

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch | Writeback latency fix 

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch | cdrecord fix

supermount-ng205.diff | automaticly mount removable media

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch | add seperate list for searching in the inode lists

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch | Convert tree_lock to an rwlock, improves performance at Oracle

# End of CK base (pre1)

reiser4-for-2.6.9-rc2-nitroX | The Reiser4 filesystem

ipw2100-0.54 | Intel Pro Wireless 2100 drivers

acpi-dsdt-initrd-patch-v0.6-2.6.9.patch | Custom acpi dsdt

via-v4l-1.4a-drm.patch | VIA Video4Linux 

cpu-vendor-select.diff | select more than 1 CPU vendor

lirc-2.6.5-mm1-20040406 | Linux InfraRed Control support

menuconfig-NAME-v2.1-dev5.patch | Show kernel name in menuconfig

squashfs2.0-patch | SquashFS v2.0, a squashed read-only filesystem for Linux

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch | Gentoo Compressed loopback support for 2.6 

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch | Linux Userland FileSystem (mount ftp connections, etc ..) 

omnibook-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | omnibook support 

config-nr-tty-devices.diff | config /dev/tty* count for a cleaner /dev 

cdfs-2.6.3a.diff | exports all tracks and boot images on a CD as normal files 

acx100-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff | ACX WLAN drivers 

acerhk.patch | Acer HotKeys support

iteraid_1.44.diff | Giga Raid 

configurable-hid-mouse-polling-2.6.9-rc1.patch | usb 500hz mouse hack

packet-2.6.8-2.patch | packet writing support for CD/DVD RW's

journal_clean_checkpoint_list-latency-fix.patch | minor latency improvement hack

pty_write-latency-fix.patch | minor latency improvement hack

igxb-speedup.patch | speed up interrupt routine call

kallsyms-data-size-reduction--lookup-speedup.patch | speedup kallsyms

get_user_pages-latency-fix.patch | minor latency improvement hack

config_hz.diff | Set the internal clock frequency 

back_journal_clean_checkpoint_list-latency-fix.patch | Minor latency improvement patch

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9-rc1.patch | Gensplash, a bootsplash replacement for Gentoo

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9-rc2.patch | vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r2-2.6.8.1.patch | a new and more functional version of the vesafb Linux driver

vesafb_change_config.diff | change default fb

change_reiser4_config.diff | Do not allow 4k stacks with Reiser4

orinoco-0.13e-SN-5 | Orinocco drivers with support for scanning and monitor mode

# Start of Ingo Molnar's latency fixes

preempt-smp.patch 

preempt-cleanup.patch

preempt-cleanup-fix.patch

add-lock_need_resched.patch

sched-add-cond_resched_softirq.patch

sched-fix-latency-in-random-driver.patch

sched-ext3-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-ext3.patch

sched-vfs-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-invalidate_inodes.patch

sched-vfs-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-prune_dcache-and-select_parent.patch

sched-net-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-netstat.patch

sched-net-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-__release_sock.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-copy_page_range.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-unmap_vmas.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-get_user_pages.patch

fix-keventd-execution-dependency.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-mttrc.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-vgaconc.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-for-preempt-kernels.patch

# End of Ingo Molnar's latency fixes

reiser4-cond_resched-build-fix.patch | reiser4 tweak

kernel-events-rml-2.6.9-rc1-1.patch  | A simple sysfs change notifier over netlink  

```

Download

Ebuild

bz2

What's new?

- based on 2.6.9-rc2

- CK's patches are updated

- Ingo Molnar's latency patches are in. It are the same latency patches which are also in his big voluntary-preempt patch

- kernel-events patch is back

- orinocco is back (but not tested)

- vesafb-tng is updated

Warning, read this!

#1. Gensplash is broken. It doesn't work at my machine. I think it's broken because fbsplash_init(); is misplaced in drivers/video/console/fbcon.c, I tried to replace it etc .. but it didn't helped. Vesafb-tng works without problems though. If anyone knows why fbsplash is broken, please let me know (or make a fix for it  :Wink: )

#2. Nitro-sources isn't well tested at all, so things could always go wrong. Always keep a second kernel image ready in your boot manager. 

More info at

IRC: irc.freenode.net #nitro-sources

WWW: http://sepi.be/nitro.php

RSS: http://sepi.be/nitro-rss.php

Have fun with it  :Smile: 

----------

## discomfitor

Compiling now.  I'll edit this to let you know how it runs, but so far the ebuild has worked, and nothing critical has happened.  ...I think.

EDIT:  Critical things happened when I tried to boot.  It didn't boot.  What it DID do was infinitely scroll the message "scheduling while atomic".  Any ideas?

----------

## miseiler

Hmm...no sched-adjust-p4gain?  Oh well, not terribly important, I guess.

Will compile this in a sec, hope the reiser4 tweaks don't b0rk my system.

----------

## codergeek42

Excellent. Will emerge when I get home later. Thanx for a wonderful kernel patchset!

EDIT: Okey dokey. Source tarballs and patches are downloading. I'll let you know how it goes.

----------

## sibov

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> Compiling now.  I'll edit this to let you know how it runs, but so far the ebuild has worked, and nothing critical has happened.  ...I think.
> 
> EDIT:  Critical things happened when I tried to boot.  It didn't boot.  What it DID do was infinitely scroll the message "scheduling while atomic".  Any ideas?

 

ME 2

```
Now, it runs.  I disabled "kernel irq balancing" and "Preemptible Kernel"
```

----------

## Moloch

Thanks!

Emerging as I type. Hope it runs as good as the previous releases.

----------

## discomfitor

 *sibov wrote:*   

>  *Darckness wrote:*   Compiling now.  I'll edit this to let you know how it runs, but so far the ebuild has worked, and nothing critical has happened.  ...I think.
> 
> EDIT:  Critical things happened when I tried to boot.  It didn't boot.  What it DID do was infinitely scroll the message "scheduling while atomic".  Any ideas? 
> 
> ME 2
> ...

 

Unfortunately, I don't want to disable preempting in my kernel.  Guess I'll wait for a patch/new release.

----------

## MrApples

are any of us running this successfully with preempting?

----------

## rafelbev

I just tried emerging and it fails on the patching. I guess the ebuild needs fixing.

```
>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) patch-2.6.9-rc2.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) linux-2.6.8.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) patch-2.6.9-rc2-nitro1.bz2

>>> Preparing to unpack...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.8.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r1/work

 * Applying patch-2.6.9-rc2.patch (-p0+)...

patch: **** read error : No such file or directory

patch: pch.c:614: intuit_diff_type: Assertion `i0 != NONE' failed.        [ !! ]

 * Please attach /var/tmp/portage/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r1/temp/patch-2.6.9-rc2.err to any bug you may post.

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r1 failed.

!!! Function unipatch, Line 534, Exitcode 0

!!! Unable to dry-run patch.
```

A quick 

```
head /var/tmp/portage/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r1/temp/patch-2.6.9-rc2.err
```

gives me

```
Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p0 --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r1/work/p

atches/1/patch-2.6.9-rc2.patch

=======================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nru a/CREDITS b/CREDITS

|--- a/CREDITS  2004-09-12 22:34:41 -07:00

|+++ b/CREDITS  2004-09-12 22:34:41 -07:00

```

The rest is the same.

----------

## d.roe

This nitro is very pretty indeed. It installed perfectly and now I'm compiling two progs, running glxgears at 2800 fps, and listening to music via gstreamer. Best performance I've ever gotten. No trouble compiling nvidia, ipw2100 works straight, the new alsa version is good (was working off 1.0.4 before). I didn't experience any patching problems.

Many thanks for this excellent patch set.

regards

----------

## Moloch

Yup, works great! 

In terms of preempt issues... I thought preempt was never actually a good idea... or is it different with the ck patchset?

----------

## miseiler

 *Darckness wrote:*   

>  *sibov wrote:*    *Darckness wrote:*   Compiling now.  I'll edit this to let you know how it runs, but so far the ebuild has worked, and nothing critical has happened.  ...I think.
> 
> EDIT:  Critical things happened when I tried to boot.  It didn't boot.  What it DID do was infinitely scroll the message "scheduling while atomic".  Any ideas? 
> 
> ME 2
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Yup, works great! 
> 
> In terms of preempt issues... I thought preempt was never actually a good idea... or is it different with the ck patchset?

 

Preempting is not a good idea, and CK personally recommends against it.

From his site:

```
I recommend disabling preemption in the kernel configuration unless you have a specific low latency requirement! It causes poorly written applications to misbehave far more. The gains in lateny with in-kernel preemption in 2.6 would not be noticable to a human, unlike 2.4 which had much larger latencies in the kernel. For serious audio work, video capture etc, you should enable preempt. 
```

I've never noticed a difference, personally.

----------

## codergeek42

Um...is anyone else getting this?

```
peter-computer /usr/src/linux # uname -a

Linux peter-computer 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1y #1 Thu Sep 16 19:55:57 PDT 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Why is there a 'y'? This is messing up my nvidia-kernel modprobing goodness...

----------

## d.roe

codergeek42: CONFIG_LOCALVERSION takes a string that it appends at the end of your version, so you can personalise the kernel. You must have typed "y" when making oldconfig. Just make sure CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="" and you'll be back as you were before.

regards,

----------

## codergeek42

 *d.roe wrote:*   

> codergeek42: CONFIG_LOCALVERSION takes a string that it appends at the end of your version, so you can personalise the kernel. You must have typed "y" when making oldconfig. Just make sure CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="" and you'll be back as you were before.
> 
> regards,

 That did it. Thanx. Another excellent kernel patchset. Thanx again, seppe!

----------

## Isaiah

 *MrApples wrote:*   

> are any of us running this successfully with preempting?

 

Yes, we are still doing that here - will add we have never tried "kernel irq balancing" thing   :Cool: 

----------

## Fire-Reiher

nice patchset  :Wink: 

but it took me 1 hour to download it (334.49B/s)

so here is a mirror:

modified  ebuild that downloads the patch from my webspace

the patch

----------

## crazy-bee

 *seppe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Ingo Molnar's latency patches are in. It are the same latency patches which are also in his big voluntary-preempt patch
> 
> 

 

Nice, been waiting for it. Are they enabled by default with no kernel option, or do I have to enable the "old" preemptive option to get the new voluntary-preempt patch?

----------

## Rainmaker

wow, I didn't even have mm1, and you already had a patchset out   :Laughing: 

Kernel runs... not great but good...

Especially switching terminals to X and visa versa is very slow ans slugish.

also this kernel breaks with subfs.

I'm gonna see if this has to do with mm, or your own patches.

Load balance is OK though. I can do a lot of things at the same time, all running pretty quick.

----------

## Pink

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> wow, I didn't even have mm1, and you already had a patchset out  
> 
> Kernel runs... not great but good...
> 
> Especially switching terminals to X and visa versa is very slow ans slugish.
> ...

 

There is no mm in this kernel. As the initial post states, it is based in 2.6.9-rc2. The main 'base' if you like are the ck patches for 2.6.9-rc2.

HTH

----------

## sobers_2002

about the fbsplash thing........i saw that spock had released new patches for rc2.......i think they should be working........seppe plz check out.

----------

## Realmaker

When i'm trying to boot my new kernel, i get lots of "bad: scheduling while atomic"-errors till nothing happens anymore, mostly when trying to bring up eth0. it is possible to restart with ctrl+alt+del, but it seems like it's taking ages to finish booting  :Sad: 

----------

## Rainmaker

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

>  *Rainmaker wrote:*   wow, I didn't even have mm1, and you already had a patchset out  
> 
> Kernel runs... not great but good...
> 
> Especially switching terminals to X and visa versa is very slow ans slugish.
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Sorry... Same problem with rc2-mm1 and submount though.

No problems with 2.6.8-r3

----------

## seppe

I think Ingo Molnar's patches are causing those "bad: scheduling while atomic" errors. But it looks like you only get those errors when you enable preemptible kernel. Oh and not all his patches only have effect when you've enabled preemptible kernel.

I have problems with this kernel too, I just saw that I couldn't emerge ati-drivers  :Sad: 

edit: ATI drivers work now, I was so stupid to emerge ati-drivers while /usr/src/linux was still clean  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## woodwizzle

does this kernel have a fix for the cdrecord bug?

----------

## Phlogiston

I'm now emerging and compiling this new kernel and I hope it works. Or will there be a better nitro2 soon?

Greets Phlogiston

----------

## seppe

 *woodwizzle wrote:*   

> does this kernel have a fix for the cdrecord bug?

 

Yes, I believe it's fixed in 2.6.9-rc2

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> I'm now emerging and compiling this new kernel and I hope it works. Or will there be a better nitro2 soon?

 

Could be, because CK has updated some patches and Spock released fbsplash for 2.6.9-rc2. 

On the other side, I'm going on 'holiday' for 2 days to the Ardennen to celebrate my last weekend before I have to get my ass back to school, and I don't think my friends would like to go on holiday with some geek who's merging patches all day long while they are swimming etc ..  :Wink: 

----------

## Phlogiston

 *seppe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Could be, because CK has updated some patches and Spock released fbsplash for 2.6.9-rc2. 
> 
> On the other side, I'm going on 'holiday' for 2 days to the Ardennen to celebrate my last weekend before I have to get my ass back to school, and I don't think my friends would like to go on holiday with some geek who's merging patches all day long while they are swimming etc .. 

 

 :Very Happy:   Ok no problem I understand. I also have exams next week... so this will give enough time... 

Thanks for all your great work and enjoy your holiday  :Wink: 

----------

## Phlogiston

Hmm I got this error  :Sad: 

```

     init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x96568): In function `gzip1_alloc':

: undefined reference to `in_softirq'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x96610): In function `gzip1_alloc':

: undefined reference to `in_softirq'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Fehler 1

```

And where is this IRQ balancing option?

/EDIT: Now it works... it was reiserfs4  :Wink: 

Greets

----------

## numlock

Congratulations for the great work !

The previous release worked perfectly for me, but this one breaks madwifi (bad EIP on module load)..

Does someone else have madwifi here?

----------

## MasterX

I am just curious, why are not these patches part of the kernel tree?

----------

## Pink

Nice patchset, very smooth, all the previous problems with my keyboard and mouse stopping working after a few minutes of perfect performance has gone (still have no idea why that happened).

Very impressed seppe. Thanks.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cspenc

BTW, what exactly is the cdrecord bug everyone is talking about?  I am burning a CD right now using 2.6.8-nitro-r5 while emerging and using X with the least latency I have ever felt.  Do I currently already have the patch in my kernel now?  

The only problem with my 2.6.8-nitro-r5 is that moving windows around in fluxbox has tons of latency issues, so much that my XP friends are making fun of linux. Got to remedy that quick! :Laughing: 

----------

## maxpayne

@cspenc:

tip: change   :Laughing:   ->    :Twisted Evil: 

 :Wink: 

edit: just compiled 269-rc2-nitro1, let's see how it rocks hehe

----------

## Pink

 *cspenc wrote:*   

> BTW, what exactly is the cdrecord bug everyone is talking about?  I am burning a CD right now using 2.6.8-nitro-r5 while emerging and using X with the least latency I have ever felt.  Do I currently already have the patch in my kernel now?  
> 
> The only problem with my 2.6.8-nitro-r5 is that moving windows around in fluxbox has tons of latency issues, so much that my XP friends are making fun of linux. Got to remedy that quick!

 

There was a change in the kernel code for 2.6.8.1 that made it impossible for a user to burn cds (you had to be root). Nitro, ck, etc added the 'fix' to their patchsets.

If you can record a cd with a 2.6.8.1 kernel, you have the patch   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fimbulvetr

I'm having issues and I cant seem to figure out what I need to do.

Any suggestions?

```

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Unknown host

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x9cabf): In function `init_context':

: undefined reference to `in_interrupt'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x9cac8): In function `init_context':

: undefined reference to `in_irq'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x9d068): In function `done_context':

: undefined reference to `in_interrupt'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x9d071): In function `done_context':

: undefined reference to `in_irq'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0xd3232): In function `write_tree_log':

: undefined reference to `in_interrupt'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0xd323f): In function `write_tree_log':

: undefined reference to `in_irq'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x102303): In function `deflate_cluster':

: undefined reference to `in_interrupt'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x11f10d): In function `gzip1_alloc':

: undefined reference to `in_softirq'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x11f1b2): In function `gzip1_alloc':

: undefined reference to `in_softirq'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

Thanks!

----------

## andreaswerngren

Gentlemen,

Anybody having problems with vesa-tng ?. 

My monitor is turned off when stopping X. Vesa driver works ok.

Best Regards

Andreas

----------

## discomfitor

Well, I finally disabled preempt to see if this kernel was worth it, and let me say only one thing:

It isn't.

It crashed every time it came under any kind of load, and did not perform well when it was nearly idle.  Back to 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4 for me.

----------

## dedeaux

In 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4 is there something special needed to make alsa work?  I have not had sound with that kernel..

----------

## sobers_2002

nitro4 had updates for alsa-drivers.......so u might need to upgrade ur alsa-lib,utils,tools packages.

----------

## black hole sun

bad: scheduling while atomic

Kernel panic at boot. Fixed by disabled preemptive kernel.

----------

## sibov

my system is not useable and with 2.6.9-rc2-nitro1unstabler than ever.

Sorry, have to wait for the next release.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gentii

Nobody's using smp ? I had a kernel panic, and I believe it's because of smp. I didn't try to recompile the kernel without it though. But it's funny, because I'm the only one with a working love, and the only one with a broken nitro  :Smile: 

It seems love only can work with smp and nitro only without smp   :Very Happy: 

----------

## phranzee

i finally got fb and x working with the same refresh rate :] switching vt is very fast now.

great patchset, as usual  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sibov

 *Gentii wrote:*   

> Nobody's using smp ? I had a kernel panic, and I believe it's because of smp. I didn't try to recompile the kernel without it though. But it's funny, because I'm the only one with a working love, and the only one with a broken nitro 
> 
> It seems love only can work with smp and nitro only without smp  

 

you are not the only one with borken nitro, i use smp with my HT P4 and me 2 getting kernel panic will system is running for some minutes.

since 2.6.9 nitro my acpi with smp power off is also broken

----------

## fimbulvetr

I posted earlier, and still haven't found a fix. This is the error I'm getting:

```
  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Unknown host

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x9cabf): In function `init_context':

: undefined reference to `in_interrupt'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x9cac8): In function `init_context':

: undefined reference to `in_irq'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x9d068): In function `done_context':

: undefined reference to `in_interrupt'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x9d071): In function `done_context':

: undefined reference to `in_irq'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0xd3232): In function `write_tree_log':

: undefined reference to `in_interrupt'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0xd323f): In function `write_tree_log':

: undefined reference to `in_irq'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x102303): In function `deflate_cluster':

: undefined reference to `in_interrupt'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x11f10d): In function `gzip1_alloc':

: undefined reference to `in_softirq'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x11f1b2): In function `gzip1_alloc':

: undefined reference to `in_softirq'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

I've been using every nitro that comes out, and this is the first one with an error.

thanks!

fim

----------

## maxpayne

i get the following from time to time on vt1 - anyone else? it says something about gkrellm2 - might that be the cause?

 *Quote:*   

> <1>Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 0000003c
> 
>  printing eip:
> 
> c0166ad9
> ...

 

----------

## sibov

 *fimbulvetr wrote:*   

> I posted earlier, and still haven't found a fix. This is the error I'm getting:
> 
> ```
>   CHK     include/linux/compile.h
> 
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=218459&highlight=gzip1alloc

hi fimbulvetr, i think this could be solved by the last post from DaMouse if you read the thread from the above link.

Best Regards,

sibov

----------

## Robin79

Ill try it right now i love that mm is gone  :Razz:  ill be back with an edit on the result!

edit. works great here i even use premmpt kernel  :Razz:  i will hope it will be stable will play some games now and see. edit.

----------

## SKLP

I'm using this kernel now, works nice with preempt and everything  :Wink:  (fbsplash doesn't work, though)

no other probs yet

----------

## codergeek42

I just realized this fixed the half-second-black-flash-when-switching-between-vts bug. YAY!  :Smile: 

/me <3 nitro-sources ...

----------

## NewBlackDak

This works wonderfully fast, and most of my hardware works now with a kernel compile( yay acx100 ).  I cannot mount fat32 partitions though.  How do you know what codepage setting you need?

----------

## jewps

 *NewBlackDak wrote:*   

> This works wonderfully fast, and most of my hardware works now with a kernel compile( yay acx100 ).  I cannot mount fat32 partitions though.  How do you know what codepage setting you need?

 

I can mount mine just fine, I use code page 950 (traditional chinese) because my mp3 collection is on that partition. Any CP should be fine.

----------

## fimbulvetr

sibov,

Thank you for your help.

Though that wasn't _exactly_ it, I fixed it only after I added 

```
#include <linux/hardirq.h>
```

To:

```

fs/reiser4/plugin/cryptcompress.c

fs/reiser4/context.c

fs/reiser4/log.c

```

Now it's compiled. Why did I have to do all the extra work? Anyone have an idea?

----------

## Bonorenofu

This may be a newbie question, but how do i emerge it? i'm getting an error about Manifest file

```

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r1 to /

--- No package manifest found: /usr/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/Manifest

!!! No package digest file found: /usr/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources/files/digest-nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc2-r1

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.
```

and when doing the foo.ebuild digest thing:

```

bash-2.05b# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS='~x86' emerge nitro-sources.ebuild digest

Calculating dependencies \

!!! Problem with determining the name/location of an ebuild.

!!! Please report this on IRC and bugs if you are not causing it.

!!! mycpv:   sys-kernel/nitro-sources

!!! mysplit: ['sys-kernel', 'nitro-sources']

!!! psplit:  None

!!! error:   unsubscriptable object

```

----------

## iverson0881

the digest thing happens to be

```

ebuild foo.ebuild digest

```

=)

----------

## Bonorenofu

 *iverson0881 wrote:*   

> the digest thing happens to be
> 
> ```
> 
> ebuild foo.ebuild digest
> ...

 

damm i hate getting those stupids errors  :Razz: 

----------

## NewBlackDak

OK, I've disabled every fs that I don't "need" to operate, and I can't mount a fat32 partition no matter what I try.  /boot(fat), /home(ext3), /(ext3), and /WinNT(NTFS) all mount fine.  Anyone else seeing this?  Imma reboot, and take a look at dmesg to see what the exact error is.

----------

## zerojay

 *NewBlackDak wrote:*   

> OK, I've disabled every fs that I don't "need" to operate, and I can't mount a fat32 partition no matter what I try.  /boot(fat), /home(ext3), /(ext3), and /WinNT(NTFS) all mount fine.  Anyone else seeing this?  Imma reboot, and take a look at dmesg to see what the exact error is.

 

Why would you have /boot as fat?

----------

## fro5tbite

working fine here   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NewBlackDak

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

>  *NewBlackDak wrote:*   OK, I've disabled every fs that I don't "need" to operate, and I can't mount a fat32 partition no matter what I try.  /boot(fat), /home(ext3), /(ext3), and /WinNT(NTFS) all mount fine.  Anyone else seeing this?  Imma reboot, and take a look at dmesg to see what the exact error is. 
> 
> Why would you have /boot as fat?

 

That's an old habit that I've had since lilo had the sector limit.  Even still I keep the first partition as a 100MB DOS install with some hardware tests, and all my flash/bios/firmware utilities on it.  I've just always used that as boot.  Hasn't ever caused issues, so I keep it.

----------

## Pink

 *NewBlackDak wrote:*   

> OK, I've disabled every fs that I don't "need" to operate, and I can't mount a fat32 partition no matter what I try.  /boot(fat), /home(ext3), /(ext3), and /WinNT(NTFS) all mount fine.  Anyone else seeing this?

 

Nope, fat32 mount just fine and dandy.

here's my fstab entry if that helps:

```
/dev/hda1               /windows        vfat            noauto,users,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,rw,umask=000        0 0

```

----------

## Safrax

My system stops booting when running the hwclock script and again shortly after running bootmisc.  Pressing CTRL+C twice lets it continue booting with an error complaining that something is wrong with /lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh on line 589.  After a few hours of use anything that requires a constant stream of data going through iptables begins to lag by 1-2seconds.  Love-sources-2.6.9-rc1-love1 does not have either of these problems.

The machine in question is a VIA Epia ME-6000, 600mhz C3 processor, 512MB of ram, 1x Intel Pro/100S NIC, 1x Via Rhine, and a keyboard.  It's a router with a very very minimal configuration.

----------

## primero.gentoo

working fine here too ... but when i start the IPSEC environmente at the first packet i transmit everything freeze.

This never happened with other nitro sources ... anyone has the same problem?

using 2.6.9-rc1-nitro4 for now.

bye

----------

## FireBurn

Hi

Would it be possible to put CVD DVB support into the nitro sources. As this would give UDEV support to Digital Video.

Thanks

Mike

----------

## amon-ra

What version of nvidia drivers should I use with this kernel?

----------

## MrApples

the most recent drivers should be fine as there is no mm in this patchset

----------

